# Women



## Ceremony (Mar 1, 2012)

Romantic sorrows
Beneath my disgusting gaze
Beauty destroys me























(I dont care if this is not WORTHY of a haiku like some douche said to me on here before it is what it is deal with it)


----------



## jazzkeys (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what moment you are capturing, or what feeling you are trying to describe. Perhaps it's just my lack of haikuic knowledge. Could you explain what you are trying to convey?


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is puzzling, though it seems that beauty makes the protagonist look, but in an unwelcome way.


----------

